# Update, page 2: They've arrived!!!



## PotterWatch (Feb 23, 2012)

One of our does is still at the breeder since we bought her too close to her due date to feel comfortable about moving her.  She is due in four days and I can't wait to see what her babies look like!  The breeder may be retaining one doeling, but we will bring any other babies with her when she comes here about a week after she kids.  I last saw her about two weeks ago and she looked pretty big then.  The breeder thinks she may have triplets in there.  

Here are a couple pictures I took about two weeks ago:


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like her color! Maybe the kids will carry that color, too.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 24, 2012)

THe doe is pretty but WOW the set up she has going!  NICE!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 24, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> I really like her color! Maybe the kids will carry that color, too.


I hope so!  My fondest wish for this doe is that she has two lovely red doelings, one for the breeder and one for me.  A nice buckling wouldn't be awful either...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is wishing for two red does, maybe even 3.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 24, 2012)

She's a lovely doe!  Here's hoping PINK (or, er, ahem, RED)


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> THe doe is pretty but WOW the set up she has going!  NICE!


She does have a nice place.  Her goats all look very well cared for and it is the quietest herd I have ever been around.  I highly recommend her if anyone in So. Cal is looking for Lamanchas.  I'm thrilled that the three does we got from her are all bred by different bucks, perhaps one of them will produce a buckling worth keeping for our own breeding program.  I am going to have to learn what to look for in breeding stock so I breed for desirable traits.  Anyone want to give me a tutorial on that?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

a good place to look is the registry for that specific breed. 


Otherwise, there are some common things.  

Strong pasterns are important for longevity. 

of course in your case, udder quality. 

top-line is important, you don't want a big slope on the rump of your goat. 

You don't want the bag legs to  look like the knees are turned in and knocking together, called knock-kneed

That doe in your picture is lovely, Great top-line and legs on her. she has a nice overall smooth look to her, a flowing look.  

for what it is worth, I think made a great purchase.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want to burst your bubble about breeding her for breeder stock, but please reconsider. She does not appear to have a very nice udder at all. If you are wanting a goat just for milking and personal use, then she's absolutely perfect. But if you want her to start your line so to speak, I really don't think she is your girl. A great mammary system is key to LaManchas, and it is very hard to breed that up. Again, totally not trying to insult here, just wanted to let you know since I know you are new to this. We all have to start somewhere 

Please try to post some udder pics. Maybe it's just the way she's standing and she actually does have a nice udder. I hope that is the case!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 24, 2012)

It's also hard to tell (at least for me!) what her udder is like until she is in milk, which I understand she is not now.   Maybe you can repost the question about using her for breeding stock after she has freshened, with some udder pics added?:bun


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 24, 2012)

When I say breeding stock, I mean for milk for us and to sell kids to others looking for milkers.  I don't plan on getting into showing or anything like that.  I will certainly post more pictures when I get them (probably after she has the kids when she is in milk).  I'm not offended in the least if you all let me know she has a rotten udder!  I do want to learn about which traits are desirable and which aren't, but that is just for me to keep in mind when I am deciding who to keep, who to sell, etc.  I don't ever plan on showing, but that doesn't mean I don't want to know what to look for in a good quality goat!


Just for my knowledge... what do you want an udder to look like when the goat is dry?  I know they look much different when in milk, but when/if I look for a dry doe in the future, what should I look for?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 24, 2012)

It's hard to tell when they are dry. You can still see teat size and shape, though, and that is a biggie. 

If her teats are very tiny, you're going to get cramped hands pretty fast, or you'll need a machine to milk. If they look like icing bags (like the plastic bags you fill with icing when decorating a cake), it can also be hard to milk and can get caught on things, not to mention it just looks like crap.

The orifice is a big part of milking, too, though you need to milk the goat to be able to tell that one. One of my does has large teats and large orifices. It seems like I squeeze 3-4 times and all her milk is out. It's so easy to milk her. Thankfully, too, because she's a witch on the stand...something else you need to be aware of. The sweetest goat can be awful on the stand. I actually think she told me to "f off" once when she turned around and gave me the death stare. One of my other does is a dream on the stand. I forgot she was there once when I rushed in the house to grab the phone. She stood there for a good 15 minutes and just made the tiniest "maah" sounds. She got extra grain on that one!

Just read up on udders and you should be fine. Manchies are the best


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm well versed in how udders work while in milk, I just don't know what to look for in a dry doe and I know nothing about attachments and udder shape, though I can see what you mean about teat shape even when they are dry.  One of the does I just bought does have more bottle-shaped teats and I will be curious what her udder looks like in milk.  We used to have a couple mini-manchas, and those had teeny teats (our FF especially), and teeny orifices.  I remember the first time I milked a cow after milking those two little does and it was like the sky opened up and the angels sang!  I got as much milk in five minutes from that cow as I did from 30 minutes of milking one of my goats.  

I have milked a goat that kicked so much I had to tie her feet to the milk stand and she still managed to get the legs of the milk stand to leave the ground sometimes.  I've also milked a nice quiet goat that stood easily from her first milking.  I've milked a decent cow and a cow from hell.  I got so tired of the second cow playing kickball with any body parts she could reach (despite hobbles and various other kick-stop methods), that I quit milking her after about 7 months.  After 3+ years of milking goats and cows of varying temperaments, I now own a little milking machine.  I haven't used it yet, but I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 26, 2012)

Her official due date is tomorrow!  I sure wish she were here for me to keep watch on, but I know she is in great hands at the breeder's place.  With luck, she will show signs of labor and the breeder will have enough time to call me so I can drive out there to see the babies born.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 26, 2012)

The breeder called and said she had babies today!  Calling back right now to find out details!

ETA:
Two bucklings!  That figures   She said one is black and white and the other is either red and white or chocolate and white, she couldn't tell while it was still damp.  As much as I wanted a girl or two, I am still looking forward to watching two little bucklings bouncing around!

I'm going to try and get out there tomorrow to see them, but I may not make it.  I'll be sure to take some pictures whenever I get over there!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats.  Sorry 'bout the danglies.  That sounds like my luck....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats,  They will be fun to watch grow up.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 27, 2012)

The breeder was pretty bummed about it being two bucklings as well since our agreement included her keeping a doeling.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> The breeder was pretty bummed about it being two bucklings as well since our agreement included her keeping a doeling.


With the set up and experience it looks like she has, I am sure she knew her odds.  But twin doelings would sure have been nice for the both of you.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats, Boys are not ideal all the time, but their cute anyway.!


----------



## gingit (Feb 27, 2012)

Mazaltov!
Waiting for photos.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats, can't wait to see how cute they are.


----------

